# Fun MAC and Sephora Haul with Dazzleglass!



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

My first Dazzleglasses! Benefit Creme Eyeshadows (love the colours) and other goodies. I cannot wait to use the pencils!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 27, 2011)

Oo. Nice haul! Woo Dazzleglasses my friends love those but never tried it hehe.
  	So jealous you got the UD 24/7 Anniversary Set, too bad don't have the money right now bleh. 
  	And what brand is the traincase? Looks nice.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

SmashCakes said:


> Oo. Nice haul! Woo Dazzleglasses my friends love those but never tried it hehe.
> So jealous you got the UD 24/7 Anniversary Set, too bad don't have the money right now bleh.
> And what brand is the traincase? Looks nice.


	I was just a Sephora one, a pink one they had for Breast Cancer Awareness month.  I loved the colour (big fan of all things pink!) and this is nicely lined, so very pleased with it.  The UD's are so pigmented....I love them!  Smoooth!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.  I love the traincase.  May I also ask what those two lipsticks are?

  	Also, if you don't mind my asking, what in the world do you do for a living?  Obviously I need to rethink my profession lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 28, 2011)

Mrs.JC said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.  I love the traincase.  May I also ask what those two lipsticks are?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind my asking, what in the world do you do for a living?  Obviously I need to rethink my profession lol.


	Thank you! I love pink.  It is just a happy pink picture!  lol  The lipsticks are Blankety and Plink!  I am also a wildlife photographer and read tarot/oracles, but having money from a birthday at the end of November, Christmas money and an inheritance check has helped greatly in these hauls. I also sold over 300.00 in used books, so believe me...I will be broke soon enough!  By summer my haul will be an occasional few items!  (unless I sell my soul...)


----------



## dani623 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice haul. I am lusting after that UD liner set & I love that train case!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you!  I love the pearly pink colour of the traincase and the UD eyeliners are amazing and so pigmented and smooth!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh My !! Love em all


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 3, 2011)

you have been on a shopping spree lately!!! how fun!!! u have great taste in everything!


----------

